
What’s the Difference Between a CNN and an RNN? - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/09/05/whats-the-difference-between-a-cnn-and-an-rnn/
======
gok
> An RNN is a neural network with an active data memory, known as the LSTM,
> that can be applied to a sequence of data to help guess what comes next.

Uh no. LSTMs are a specific formulation of a wider class of recurrent network
topologies.

~~~
screye
I didn't read the whole article, but the title itself is a big giveaway that
this is a bad one.

There is literally nothing similar between CNNs and RNNs apart from being
types of neural networks.

Their designs are fundamentally different, to accommodate fundamentally
different problems.( Temporal and spatial respectively)

------
madisonmay
This is a rather painful read and a relatively shallow article on CNN's vs.
RNNs. Potentially useful for someone new to the field but it's a very grab bag
take. The reality is much less well defined than CNNs = eyes, RNNs = ears and
mouth. To start, CNNs have seen quite a bit of success in NLP applications.

~~~
kthejoker2
Yeah, this article may actually be worse than nothing at all, in that it
conflates a lot of concepts, and gets plenty of things flat out wrong.

Also, does it even matter what the difference between a CNN and a RNN is?
Maybe in the sense of "what problems should I consider using a CNN vs. an RNN
to solve" ... ?

Also, all "difference between ..." lists should be required to have a 3 column
table with "criteria, item 1, item 2". That's the densest way to convey
distinctions between items being compared.

------
lucideer
The prose in this article reads like an 80s advertisement. Intentional, given
the Knight Rider references?

------
PaulAJ
Obviously, a Republican News Network gives a "fair and balanced" version of
the news, while a CNN is just the opposite.

